# Random question...



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Is it common for feral pigeons so have foot feathers? not the really big ones but still quite noticeable! I saw that a lot of the pigeons that live on top of my new school have foot feathers, and was just wondering. Most of them are brown and white or black and white.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, although ferals are made up of lost domestics. So the genes could definitely be in there. Usually they come from a more decent domestic parent or were once domesticated themselves. Sounds like someone lost some of their birds and they decided to hang out.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

like Becky said, they are made up from domestic birds, atleast here in the US. There could easily be any breed of pigeon in a feral. Could have tumbler, Capuchine, mookes, etc etc. it could have anything in there genes that could be expressed.


----------

